# Lost post office savings bank  book



## thelad77 (29 Jan 2016)

I lost my post office deposit savings book
theres 314 euro  in it.
Can i  put a stop  on it,or cancel it.
i,m worried  someone could find  it and withdraw the money  from any post office  .
i have not used it for  5 years  .
do i need to  go to  the gpo  about this ,
savings bank section ?  I looked on an post  website,
there,s  no info there on lost  books  .


----------



## Annie51 (29 Jan 2016)

thelad77 said:


> I lost my post office deposit savings book
> theres 314 euro  in it.
> Can i  put a stop  on it,or cancel it.
> i,m worried  someone could find  it and withdraw the money  from any post office  .
> ...


Call to your local Post Office, I am sure they will be able to help you.


----------



## calvinapriya21 (16 Feb 2016)

i don't think you can withdraw funds at the post office anymore, i think they have now gone over to web based transfers into a main bank account. 
they are the investment part and deal with all post office savings accounts. 
give information on how to trace accounts if you have lost a pass book and much more.


----------



## Annie51 (16 Feb 2016)

I can still withdraw funds from my local Post Office.


----------



## trojan (2 Mar 2016)

As far  as i know you can wiithdraw 3000 euro daily in cash


----------

